# UCLA TFT - Cinematography (M.F.A.)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School UCLA TFT - Cinematography (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

The Film School UCLA TFT - Cinematography (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## Chris W

The film school UCLA TFT - Cinematography (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Cinematography (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Cinematography (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Cinematography (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Cinematography (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Cinematography (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

